# Berlin can move his booty!



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Here's a little video of some stuff we've been working on. Check out how he moves that rear!! I am really proud of that, he used to not understand he had back legs.  anyways, its nothing super amazing, but we have come a long way! This is my first dog and I have never trained one before, so we are always learning and improving each day. Needless to say, I am happy and proud of our hard work so far. 

http://youtu.be/z_jCorp7cDY


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Excellent! I love love love Rocket's twin! Glad I got to see this before I go--keep up the great work! 

Good music choice, too.


----------



## Sprout (Apr 23, 2013)

Wow. He's not only handsome but so attentive!
thanks for the post.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Aww, I can't see it! I did get to see the one with Berlin and the blow up pumpkin! Keep up the great work with Berlin, Katie


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Darn, he responds great. It makes me SO mad, that, with my medical problems, I haven't been able to train my dogs. You two looked great and what a great attentive dog!


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

He really can move those back legs. It took Raina a while to understand her back legs when she was young. You did a really great job. I love that attentiveness your boy shows and that little prance in his step.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you everyone!!  would you believe it if I said that just 3 months ago our biggest issue was his lack of focus on me? I am glad that his attention and focus stands out, I spent a lot of time working on building a solid focus foundation. 

He loves training and I make it fun, I love that his enthusiasm for it shows  

Bear, I am trying to figure out how to make the video available on mobile. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DobberDog (Jul 29, 2013)

very nice! love it! 

can i ask what kind of treats you are using? he seems to swallow them whole so they must be tiny.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you!  I use natural balance rolls, cut them up into pieces that are big enough for him, but small enough that I can use a ton of them for training. He absolutely goes nuts for them, so they work well.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mr. D (Oct 4, 2013)

Can't see the video. Says it's blocked based upon copyright issues.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Ooo yes he can!

Are you still training with Indian Creek?

I like how a few times at the beginning he looks around a bit and then you reward and praise him for returning his attention to you.


----------



## DobberDog (Jul 29, 2013)

gsdlover91 said:


> Thank you!  I use natural balance rolls, cut them up into pieces that are big enough for him, but small enough that I can use a ton of them for training. He absolutely goes nuts for them, so they work well.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! ill have to pick up a roll or two.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

Nice job! He does have really good focus, and he's gotten really big!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Mr. D said:


> Can't see the video. Says it's blocked based upon copyright issues.


Only people above the law get to view it. Sorry, dude. :wild:


----------



## angierose (Apr 20, 2009)

Mr. D said:


> Can't see the video. Says it's blocked based upon copyright issues.


If you're trying to watch from a mobile device, Youtube sometimes blocks videos with copyrighted songs on them on mobile.


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks again everyone. 



Liesje said:


> Ooo yes he can!
> 
> Are you still training with Indian Creek?
> 
> I like how a few times at the beginning he looks around a bit and then you reward and praise him for returning his attention to you.


Thanks Lies! And I am, but we have not been there in while, due to certain circumstances  I am hoping we are able to start regularly training there again very soon. I have been working on his obedience and tracking though, so I cant wait to go back! Last time we were there, obedience was a challenge, cause he just wasn't interested in me, lol. So hopefully our little break has helped. 



Mr. D said:


> Can't see the video. Says it's blocked based upon copyright issues.


I think I fixed it, if not someone let me know! It was because of the song, ugh.


----------



## Jaders (Jul 8, 2012)

Excellent work Katie !


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Nice job!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

2 minutes of Berlin shakin' it

http://youtu.be/YEgTdeq5jwQ

It's cool to start to see our progress!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bequavious (Mar 9, 2013)

You guys look awesome! I know it would probably be much too lengthy to explain your training process, but I was wondering if you had any references you could point me to? I want to teach an active heel like this, but it seems like everything I'm finding is really about loose leash walking 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Lookin' awesome!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you!! I still cannot believe I have been able to teach my boy some of this stuff..Never in a million years did I think I was capable of it.  bequavious, I will PM you later when I get home and try and explain/give you some training information I have used  you might wanna try and search for 'schutzhund heeling'. I have spent a lot of time working on a strong foundation for focus, and slowly putting the pieces together for the heel. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App[/QUOTE]




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 45yearsofGSDs (Sep 19, 2013)

That's great! Looks like he can walk the walk. One good looking boy too. Kudos on a great job!!!!


----------



## Bequavious (Mar 9, 2013)

gsdlover91 said:


> Thank you!! I still cannot believe I have been able to teach my boy some of this stuff..Never in a million years did I think I was capable of it.  bequavious, I will PM you later when I get home and try and explain/give you some training information I have used  you might wanna try and search for 'schutzhund heeling'. I have spent a lot of time working on a strong foundation for focus, and slowly putting the pieces together for the heel.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Ok thanks a ton! I know it will take time, but I think it's such an awesome skill to learn 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

Big, burly GSD. PRANCE PRANCE PRANCE.

Awesome. Dog is locked on hard and loving every second of the game. He is really stout looking and still moves with grace. You outta be proud.


----------

